
Something Borrowed: Kenneth Goldsmith's Controversial Conceptual Poetry - mrks_
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/10/05/something-borrowed-wilkinson
======
willstepp
There's something hollow about this kind of art. It's too much of the
intellect. I prefer the writing of someone like Cormac McCarthy - done with
real craftsmanship and exploring the moral dimensions of life through plain
storytelling, with _feeling_.

------
marincounty
I sure see a lot of Kenneth Goldmith on HN lately. I wonder if its self-
publicity? Or, maybe I,m here too much?

~~~
mrks_
This article was actually my first time hearing about him.

